# 2009 IRC stair treads and risers



## skipharper (Oct 10, 2012)

In Virginia every time the new code is adopted we continue to ammend the stair rise and tread to read different from what is in the current IRC. (Less restrictive) Are any other States doing this to your knowledge?


----------



## steveray (Oct 10, 2012)

I believe CT does also...


----------



## Inspector Gift (Oct 10, 2012)

both Oregon and Montana have also amended the risers to allow 8" max and the tread treads to a minimum of 9".


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 10, 2012)

Fo IRC buildings Montana is 8 1/4" riser. In our jurisdiction on new construction we usually see 11" treads but 9" is allowed.


----------



## GBrackins (Oct 10, 2012)

Massachusetts amended to allow 8-1/4" maximum riser, minimum 9" tread


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 10, 2012)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> Massachusetts amended to allow 8-1/4" maximum riser, minimum 9" tread


Same as Virginia

Francis


----------



## fatboy (Oct 10, 2012)

No statewide adoption in CO, no local amendments. Don't know of anyone in CO that amends the section either.


----------



## kyhowey (Oct 10, 2012)

Kentucky is 8 1/4" rise 9" tread.  Same as Mass and Virginia


----------



## jar546 (Oct 10, 2012)

Pennsylvania for Residential ONLY

8-1/4" Rise, 9" Tread


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Our jurisdiction does not enact amendments that weaken the codes.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Oct 10, 2012)

Georgia allows the 1st and last riser to vary from the other risers by as much as 3/4" and allows a 9" tread depth.

GPE


----------



## skipharper (Oct 10, 2012)

I like TJacobs thoughts but maybe it really is true what some builders tell me--you can't build a cape cod with IRC compliant stairs--LMAO


----------



## Sifu (Oct 10, 2012)

As of the time I left NC, they also have a different requirement.  8 1/4" riser, 9" tread, 3/4" total differential and 3/8" adjacent differential for risers, allowance for the bottom riser of an exterior set of steps.  Not really an amendment, they have their own code but it is mostly the same as the I-codes.  I have 2009 NC codes but not the 2012, not sure if they changed it but I doubt it.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 13, 2012)

I kind of agree with you on this one Skip. Of course it is hard to find a carpenter that can still cut a stair stringer so maybe we shouldn't confuse them more!!!


----------



## Architect1281 (Oct 13, 2012)

RI has always had and maintained in residential 8-1/4 rise 9" tread - we have smaller feet and longer legs than the IRC


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 13, 2012)

Stairs will require about 2 feet more run for a 9 ft. floor-to-floor height with the current IBC requirements.  It doesn't make much difference in McMansions, but it won't fit if you're trying to build a 1500 SF cape with a straight stair parallel to the roof slope


----------

